# Favorite..............



## Brenda (Jul 28, 2008)

Personality of dog and the difference in breeds really interest me. I was wondering, besides the chihuahuas breed, what is your favorite breed of dog and why do you like the breed so much?


----------



## guest185 (Oct 27, 2008)

I like Westies. I begged my parents for one for years when I was young. I got one eventually. He went last week though 

I like the look of pugs, english bull terriers, french bull dogs and poms 

** oh how could I forget - I LOVE whippets!!!


----------



## 3l3ctric (Apr 5, 2009)

Oh boy! I love so many dogs 

First favourite are Dobermans. I'd have one now if my living situation made sense for one. The moment I get a house with a yard and time to do some serious obedience training, I'm getting one. I think they're gorgeous, but I also love their loyalty and intelligence. 

I also want a retired racing Greyhound eventually (that might come before the Dobe). If I could afford to feed one and didn't take the train so often, then I'd get one sooner. The majority of them are exactly like me- couch potatoes who love exercise when it's nice out, but don't freak out about missing a walk because of rain.

I'm currently torn between getting a second Chi or an Italian Greyhound. I know that IGs are not just miniature greyhounds, but I still like them. They are also beautiful dogs and really loving. I just need to make sure I can handle the little bit of crazy that they sometimes have.

I also love Corgis, Miniature Pinschers, Boston Terriers, Basenjis, and almost all other sighthounds... there's really only a few breeds that I flat out dislike.


----------



## rcj1095 (Mar 4, 2009)

Long hair mini doxies. They are so sweet and loving. They are loyal to the end and if you can get past the first year of stubborness with house training, they are amazing dogs. Love their ears and faces and a perfect size to snuggle up with!!!


----------



## rebel_yell (Mar 24, 2008)

I love so many breeds of dog, but to narrow it down to what I am determined to have in my life someday:

Great Dane--I've always admired this gentle giant.
Cavalier King Charles Spaniel--they are absolutely adorable, plus I've read up on their personalities and well...sounds great! 

and of course I love good old mutts, my dogs growing up were all mutts and they were all so awesome!

Nice thread


----------



## roughhouse (Mar 1, 2009)

I love American Pit Bull Terriers. They are amazingly loyal. They love people to a fault. They are extremely athletic. Their smiles just melt my heart. They are goofy. They are in my opinion the perfect larger dog. They require an experienced and knowledgeable owner but in the right hands they are worth their weight in gold.


----------



## Brenda (Jul 28, 2008)

Thank you for your replies.

My husband wants a big dog, if I could chose a dog for him it would be a Miniature Pinschers. If we do go with the Large/Med breed dog we have decided on a Vizsla.
I still have hope for the min pin.


----------



## Adrienne (Apr 3, 2009)

Great Danes and Boxers


----------



## iheartchanel (Mar 22, 2009)

Oh, I love so many.
I think my absolute favorite is a Pit Bull. As said before, they're extremely loving and loyal and Id always feel protected. In my opinion, they're the perfect dog if you know what you're doing.
They've just always been my favorite. Id probably have one now if I wouldn't have been living in a one room apartment when I decided I wanted a dog. Now I can't decide if the puppy I'm planning for will be a pit or another chi.
My other faves are Australian Shepherds (another possibility when my roommate & I are ready for a puppy), Salukis & Min Pins. 
I'm curios. I've heard about all the health problems with the really tiny chis and I just want to know if that's the case with other breeds, like Mini Aussies and Pits? Or do chis have the problems because "they're already a tiny dog being bred down in size"?
Im not sure if I should post this here, but id like to make an informed decision when it comes time to pick a breed and find our new baby.


----------



## Brenda (Jul 28, 2008)

It is find to ask you ? here.
On the average Chihuahua lift span is teen to even twenty. So I think they are small but on average a healthy breed. I guess a lot depends on the breeder.
I know dog like boxers life span is 10-13 due to cancer in most cases.
(I really like the look of a boxer, but I know very little about them except for the health issues).
Someone else will know a lot more then I do.


----------



## unchienne (Mar 29, 2009)

I agree with roughhouse on the Pit Bull Terriers. I fostered one for a while, and she was hands-down the sweetest, most loving, adaptable, smart (house broken in one day) dog I've ever owned. The only bad thing about her was not even her fault. I was allergic to her. I'm not allergic to chihuahuas or any other dog I've had, but I think the combination of her size, her coat type, and the amount of dander she produced was just too much. My hands would literally itch for hours after I pet her. Too bad too because I wouldn't have minded adopting her if it wasn't for that. She was great with the chis too. I never left them alone together (more of her age/size issue than her breed), but she was always gentle with them and wanted so badly to play with them. 

Other than Pit Bulls, I'd say my favorite breed is a golden retreiver. I had one as a child, and she was sweet, smart, and gentle as well. Beautiful dog. She use to wait for me every afternoon when I got off the bus. Then we moved away, and my mom just left her there. I don't know what happened to her. I grew up relatively poor, and my mother had a horrible way with animals. She never abused them as in hitting and such, but she was just a bad pet owner. Dogs would come and go at our house. Mostly strays. No dog house, no flea preventative, never took them to the vet. It was awful, but I was a kid and couldn't do anything even if I knew _what _to do. I think that's why I spoil my dogs now. To make up for all those childhood friends that I couldn't take care of when I was younger. Funny thing is that in her old age, my mother now loves my dogs and tries to spoil them more than I do. Weird, huh?


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

the dog breed i really wanted the most was a french bulldog. i used to have an english bulldog and loved that breed, i really liked the pushed in face, bully looking dogs. 
now that i have my 2 chi's i wouldnt want anything else. i am totally in love with this breed.


----------



## lynx8456 (Feb 26, 2009)

I grew up with Samoyeds and Irish Setters so they are a big favorite of mine. 
I also love beagals, King Caviler Spaniels and Boston Bull Terriers.


----------



## huskyluv (Oct 24, 2008)

My all time favorite breed is hands down the Siberian husky. They are one of the most beautiful dogs I've ever laid eyes on, they are highly active, extremely intelligent, driven, lively, very spirited, strong willed and independent. The breed history and accomplishments never cease to amaze me. I also love how adaptable to temperature and climate variations they are, their unwavering happy-go-lucky and friendly disposition, how they love everyone almost to a fault, that they present new challenges daily, test my own will and resolve. And lastly I love how crazy, vocal, and funny they are!


----------



## Guest (Apr 24, 2009)

Far and away my favorite breed is the Bichon Frise. Bichons are totally people oriented, very sweet and gentle, good with kids and other animals, just the perfect all-around family dog. I also love Chis and Westies and Cocker Spaniels and Collies and about every other breed there is. I'm just a big dog lover! Each breed has its endearing qualities and I love them all.


----------



## pompom (Oct 1, 2007)

I love German Spitz, just a very very friendly, smart and beautiful dog.
I love Staffordshire Bull terriers, Have two of them, such gentle dogs!
I love Border Collies i feel there personalitys and temperaments are almost Flawless
I LOVE the personality of a Chinese Crested

Over dogs i like the look and temperament of what i have seen are
Frenchies, Pugs, Poodles, Cocker and Cavalier KC Spaniel, Danes, Newfies, Bearnies, Bernese Mountain dogs, oh i could go on forever


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

Shetland sheepdogs (Sheltie ),i do own one and they are so gentle and sweet natured.


----------



## sakyurek (Mar 24, 2009)

I love so many Pomeranians, Golden retrievers,Yorkshire terrier,Boston terrier,Dogo Argentino


----------



## Harley's Mom (Feb 5, 2009)

Oh my what a difficult question. I am what my mom calls a "dog slut" - I just love them all. I would be hard pressed to narrow it down to one breed if I was to not have a chi. 

As for big dogs - I love German Shepherds. The are smart, loyal, energetic and beautiful. I also love great danes but I don't know if I could loose them after 8 years. I also love huskies (I have two mixed right now).

For small dogs I love pugs and cavalier king charles. My sister has a boston terrier and he is just the sweetest thing. I just love him too.

Argh, so many dogs, so little money and space. I'd have one of each if I could!


----------



## iheartchanel (Mar 22, 2009)

LOL. a dog slut. that made my day.


----------



## Harley's Mom (Feb 5, 2009)

iheartchanel said:


> LOL. a dog slut. that made my day.


Thanks - I hope it doesn't offend anyone but I think it's hilarious and totally true!


----------



## Chico's Mum (Sep 9, 2008)

Other than Chi. I want one day a pug and Saluki.


----------



## Mandy (Jan 16, 2009)

yeah i would love a pug
i always wanted a weimaraner as a kid they are my favorite large breed
i also like shar pei's


----------



## pompom (Oct 1, 2007)

Also i love Hungarian Vizla's


----------



## Dazy Mae (Aug 10, 2008)

Doxie's, Greyhounds and the best dog I have ever owned was the most sweetest, mellow and loved everyone including any other dogs.... and that was a Pitbull Terrier. He was white with black spots...just beautiful. He was a good boy...
And of course....any mixed mutt that grabs at my heartstrings !!!


----------



## WeLoveHiro (Apr 14, 2009)

ive always loved all dogs... my favorites i guess are dogo argentino, akitas, huskys, great dane, irish wolfhounds, american pitbull terrier... yorkies....man... i think i just love all dogs...


----------



## toby'smom (Jun 11, 2006)

I like dobermans, If I had a bigger place I would love to have one. I just love the look of them. My mom has two bostons and they are sooooo fun to watch. they are always making me laugh. I also like min pins. I guess I like the looks of the "sleak" dogs more than the fluffy. I just love all dogs though.


----------



## Jessica (Jul 11, 2004)

I would have to say Labrador Retrievers! While they can be tough puppies with training... once you get over that hump they really become the all around "family" dog. We have two, a yellow lab female and a black lab female so that may be why I'm a bit partial.  They really are the definition of unconditional love... they love anyone they come across. It's funny because Shiloh pretty much takes to anyone too (she likes men better though LOL) and Harley is very specific and you can tell he plays favorites. Their little personalities crack me up! Two other breeds that I would love to own one day are the Siberian Husky and the Australian Shepherd. I think they are just beautiful dogs!


----------



## KayC (May 3, 2005)

I just love American Staffordshire terriers (our Max) (aka pit). Our Max is the sweetest most loving dog ever. I love the look of them. And I also love Frenchies, but most of all Chis.


----------



## avbjessup (Apr 20, 2009)

I love all the herding breeds - so intelligent! Bird dogs are lovers (we have a viszla), and the giant breeds are amazing. I think it is very hard to choose a single breed, they are all so unique and wonderful in their own ways.

Here is a picture of the crew (pre-Lily) - the little dark spot in the upper center is my hubby's head!


----------



## WeLoveHiro (Apr 14, 2009)

avbjessup said:


> I love all the herding breeds - so intelligent! Bird dogs are lovers (we have a viszla), and the giant breeds are amazing. I think it is very hard to choose a single breed, they are all so unique and wonderful in their own ways.
> 
> Here is a picture of the crew (pre-Lily) - the little dark spot in the upper center is my hubby's head!


this has to be one of the best pictures EVER


----------



## avbjessup (Apr 20, 2009)

WeLoveHiro said:


> this has to be one of the best pictures EVER


Thank you! Hehe - they aren't spoiled! :love7:


----------



## Rubyfox (Jul 11, 2005)

I have tons too...I do love nearly every breed to be honest.
Shih-tzu
Springer spaniels
poms
Grey hounds
Maltese
Chinese crested


----------



## rocky scotland (Jun 15, 2008)

I love greyhounds and border collies.
Nice thread.
Oh and all small dogs lol!!!


----------



## blondebond (Mar 1, 2009)

Gotta be the great Dane. Sweet, loveable, big old couch potatoes. It's only drawback is the fairly short lifespan. My oldest is 3 and I'm already starting to think about it. It makes me very sad. Also, have had rotties which are very sweet, but have gotten a bad rap. Hubby wants the next dog to be a corgi.


----------



## katsrevenge (Nov 24, 2008)

Before Kali practically landed in my lap, I had been planning to get a rottweiler in a few years. I love rotties, big, strong and smart and loyal till death.

I also love Am Staffs, German Shepards, Malamutes and most others. But those are my favorites.


----------



## avbjessup (Apr 20, 2009)

blondebond said:


> Gotta be the great Dane. Sweet, loveable, big old couch potatoes. It's only drawback is the fairly short lifespan. My oldest is 3 and I'm already starting to think about it. It makes me very sad. Also, have had rotties which are very sweet, but have gotten a bad rap. Hubby wants the next dog to be a corgi.


Same with the IWs. Kaz is 2y8m and I keep thinking he's a good 1/3 of the way through his life already!


----------



## Gisele (Jan 16, 2009)

Papillons, I love their ears and their perky little personalities and the are said ti be quite healthy little dogs.
Oh, I thought we had to pick one in that case, Chinese Crested - love the look of them, poodles - they are just so intelligent, Great Danes - so loving and regal looking, Westies - such spunky little guys.


----------



## jazzman (Apr 8, 2009)

I gravitate towards smaller breeds 
Pugs, Poms, Doxie's....

Greyhounds and Great Danes are great too.

Of course, there is nothing wrong with a standard mutt either !
I've had two awesome mutt's, and I love them like crazy.

(I think the designer mixing is getting way out of hand, however).


----------



## my4dogs (Apr 11, 2009)

I love so many!!! It would be impossibleto choose just one! But here the top picks of mine:

Racing greyhounds (lost my rescued one due to cancer)
Pit Bull Breeds (loyal, funny, eager to please, all around great dogs!)
Vizsla
Siberian Husky

Smaller dogs:
Beagles (grew up with them)
Pomeranians
Chis
Yorkies

And I love All American Mutts!
(Lucy is my most loveable pitador! Lab pit mix)


----------



## chilady502 (Nov 20, 2008)

If I had to chose something other than a chi... this is difficult. I love boxers, but they have so many medical problems. Aussies are another fav but after having a chi I can't imagine dealing with that much fur & grooming. i think I am just a toy dog girl. If I had more room (I'm in a small apt) I would get another chi tomorrow.


----------



## Rosiesmum (Oct 14, 2007)

I like Tibetan Spaniels, great characters...but if I was to buy another breed rather than a Chihuahua I might go for a Maltese, so pretty and a friend had two, very gentle and loving.

Barbara x


----------



## *Princess* (Feb 7, 2009)

i love poodles!
i love all dogs really...i never use to like stafs until i met my mate kirsty and her dog daisy is the nicest staf ever!!


----------



## unchienne (Mar 29, 2009)

Rosiesmum said:


> I like Tibetan Spaniels, great characters...but if I was to buy another breed rather than a Chihuahua I might go for a Maltese, so pretty and a friend had two, very gentle and loving.
> 
> Barbara x


My mom had one named Teddy. He was everything you said: gentle and loving. The only downside was that he was a huge roller. He'd go out to potty in the early mornings and would roll in the dew like a pig in mud. Then race back inside with the smell of wet dog just wafting off of him. :laughing6:


----------



## Rosiesmum (Oct 14, 2007)

unchienne said:


> My mom had one named Teddy. He was everything you said: gentle and loving. The only downside was that he was a huge roller. He'd go out to potty in the early mornings and would roll in the dew like a pig in mud. Then race back inside with the smell of wet dog just wafting off of him. :laughing6:


He sounds wonderul, he must have been very much missed. Maybe not so much the mud and smell 
Bless him.

I did once speak to The Tibetan Spaniel Breed Club about buying a puppy and they were great people, very helpful. Unfortunately (for us) it's nigh on impossible to buy a bitch puppy in the UK. So...we reconsidered, as at that time I really wanted a bitch pup. Maybe one day before I am too old 

Barbara x


----------



## Fern's Mummy (May 26, 2009)

I like the Bichon Frise (I own one)
Chi's (obviously) 
Yorkshire Terriers (smaller size ones)
Chinese Crested (thanks to Ciarra)


----------



## peapod (Nov 9, 2008)

Labradors, I love those, I had a black labrador for 14 years, she was truly off her rocker  Fitted into our household like a glove!


----------



## peapod (Nov 9, 2008)

Harley's Mom said:


> Oh my what a difficult question. I am what my mom calls a "dog slut" - I just love them all. I would be hard pressed to narrow it down to one breed if I was to not have a chi.
> 
> As for big dogs - I love German Shepherds. The are smart, loyal, energetic and beautiful. I also love great danes but I don't know if I could loose them after 8 years. I also love huskies (I have two mixed right now).
> 
> ...


What a fantastic saying


----------



## Ciarra (May 6, 2008)

FernChi4Me said:


> Chinese Crested (thanks to Ciarra)


Hahahaha!! 

My favs are the 
Chi (Duh)
Chinese Crested
Pembroke Welsh Corgi
Japanese Chin
Papillion
Shiba Inu
Neo Mastiff
Great Dane 
Great Prynees

Ugh to many favorites!! Not enough money or space to own them all lol!


----------



## Jesslan (Jul 18, 2008)

I would love to get a small yorkie and chinese crested. Somewhere down the road. LOL


----------

